# all around shotgun?



## kingfisher (Nov 29, 2004)

just wondering if anyone knows of a really good all around shotgun I could use for turkey, deer, grouse, duck etc. Also if anyone has one they'd like to sell me at a good price im lookin for one
thanks


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Everyone is going to have a different opinion on this one Im sure. Out of the guns I've owned my very favorite all around gun is my 12ga Remington Wingmaster super mag. Its an older gun becuase it only takes up to 3 inch shell. The new supermags take 3 1/2. Then again this is just my personal opinion


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

870 remington


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

870 remington X-press, federal ammunition is my choice in both the slug and shot barrels.
I just don't think you can go wrong and they are relatively affordable ($255). Get the extra slug barrel for $100 if you use slugs for deer hunting.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Mossberg really knocks them dead a long way out with the 835 3 1/2" and that means everything from ducks to deer and anything between...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The Express model is a great buy and versatile but heavy.
If you want a gun the will do it all plus easy to carry ind fast for birds like grouse, woodcock and quail, then bite the bullet and spend the extra cash on the Wingmaster. Me, I prefer a double for all around. I have an Ithica 12ga.double, 26", imp cyl and mod, 6 pounds. Imp cyl for close and mod for far. If you can't get your game in two shots then it deserves to get away.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

check out the classifieds at www.ohiowaterfowler.com


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

atrkyhntr said:


> Mossberg really knocks them dead a long way out with the 835 3 1/2" and that means everything from ducks to deer and anything between...


I would second this, and add for the money you cannot beat this gun. I have 4 chokes with mine, IC, Mod, Full & Xtra full. It is fast becoming my favorite gun to shoot!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

You can't go wrong with a Remington Express combo. They are on sale all the time at Dicks or Kames.


I've never had anything but problems with Mossburgs, or Rattleburgs, as me and my friends affectionately refer to them as.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I have used a Benelli Nova for two years now and I love it. Inexpensive, easy to breakdown and clean, and even I have hit what I was shooting at on occasion.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

Remington 870


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> The Express model is a great buy and versatile but heavy.
> QUOTE]
> My 870 feels like I'm swinging an axe, especially after I've used my Beretta A390 which is sweeeet.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Remington 11-87. I take this thing with me everywhere. From early September dove hunts to late January goose hunts. It will never fail you!


----------



## williambauman (Apr 11, 2005)

I have a Mossberg 500A. Wonderful gun, love it. Very versatile and won't put a dent in your wallet. Walmart=$140.00 is what I paid on sale 3 years ago.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

A second vote for the Benelli Nova. Can't find a better buy for the money. My second vote would be for a Mossburg because of the safety location. 

I get better patterns for waterfowl loads from the Winchester Experpert Hi-Velocity out of my nova at the 30 yard mark.


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

I like my nova for an all around gun it has served me well for 3yrs. Its light, durable and easy to clean an can shoot 2 3/4- 3.5. You can pick up a cantaliever rifled barrel from cabelas for $150 for deer season, that is if you want a rifled barrel.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

i love beretta's.....had problem's with the extrema....but i have the 390 and it's great....no problem's with this one.....and for $427 buck's you can't beat it


----------



## oxmos (Apr 13, 2005)

For the money I'd go with a Rem 870 or a Mossberg. With the Mossbergs you've got the 500, 535, and 835 to choose from. I've got remingtons, winchesters, and mossbergs. The Winchester Super X2 is my lightest gun, the 835 is probably my heaviest. Just depends on how much you want to spend.


----------

